
Famed mathematician claims proof of 160-year-old Riemann hypothesis - cschmidt
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2180406-famed-mathematician-claims-proof-of-160-year-old-riemann-hypothesis/amp/
======
masonic
In case you missed the previous 17 submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Riemann&sort=byDate&prefix&pag...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Riemann&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

